

Did the Guardian use Twitter as a weapon of free speech? - StevenHodson
http://www.inquisitr.com/42350/did-the-guardian-use-twitter-as-a-weapon-of-free-speech/

======
mooism2
"Even back in the _18th century_ the question about freedom of speech and the
citizen’s right to know what was happening in the halls of its parliament was
fought and won by journalist and MP John Wilkes. The end result of all that
was the _1688_ Bill of Rights."

Oh dear.

------
ErrantX
Quite possibly.

A more important question: is that a bad thing?

